# A tribute to Pumpkin: I'll miss every bite, lick and purr



## KatyKat31 (Apr 23, 2007)

My first year of college, I was constantly in a state of depression. Alone, without my family and not doing so great in school, I missed being home with the ones I loved and having my pets to comfort me.

inevitably, Sophomore year came, and I was able to move into an apartment. beyond excited at the prospect of getting a pet, I went out searching at local animal shelters for a new kitty.

Everyone here has experienced it. Call it the Ah-ha! moment. Being stuck by lightning, having the breathe knocked out of you, whatever. But that's exactly what i felt when I saw a mewing puff tangerine orange in a cage at the local humane society. 

"Pumpkin" the sign read.

I could see other people prowling around his cage, just as kitten smitten as I was. I dove into the crowd, unlatched the cage, and snatched Pumpkin away before anyone else had a chance. As they say, the rest is history.

My philosophy in life is that everyone should come home to a fat cat. I have never EVER had a cat, or a pet like Pumpkin. He was my baby and I swear that even as I write this, I am tearing up.

The first thing I saw every time I opened my front door was his fluffy, orange self coming to greet me. He knew he was granting me a privilege with his affection too. He would saunter across the hallway, rub my feet, and when I picked him up, would walk around and around my arms until he felt I had accommodated enough before plopping down.

Oh he was feisty too! Pet him the wrong way and expect a bite! But I loved him. His personality was incredibly intense, endearing, and rambunctious. he took crap from no, not ever.

On my car rides home, I knew that I had every ounce of his trust and love when he would curl up in my lap and let his front paws rest on my steering arm.

I wouldn't be posting here if Pumpkin had not met his untimely death. On Easter weekend, my neighbor let her dogs run wild and we are about 99% sure they attacked and killed Pumpkin. We found orange fur in our yard. I can't even explain the rage I feel when I think about it. not at the dogs, but rather at the horrible woman who never raised them properly or watches them.

Being someone who is uncomfortable expressing sadness, I am so surprised at how I dealt with Pumpkin's death.

On Easter day I KNEW he wouldn't come back, even before we found the fur. I slept the whole day, just absolutely heart broken. When night time came, i just couldn't stop crying because I knew he really was not ever coming back. I have never cried so hard for anyone, person or animal.

So rest in peace my baby. I miss your face every time I walk through the door and everywhere I look I see your fluffy tail and hear your meows. When I make coffee, I expect you at my feet to beg for cream, and when I take a shower I look for your shadow against the curtain. I miss you terribly.


I will post pictures on the public gallery under Pumpkin and link them here.


----------



## KatyKat31 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Pumpkin*

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... 67&cat=500
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... 68&cat=500
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... 69&cat=500
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... 70&cat=500
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... 71&cat=500


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

So sad and so sweet and the same time. Thanks for opening your heart and sharing your story about your wonderful Pumpkin. That big hole in your heart will never go completely away, but it will grow smaller, and I hope another space opens up for another kitty who calls out to you at some time in the future, when you're ready for that.

Regards and best wishes.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

May Pumpkin rest in peace. So sad to hear about his story but he had a great life thanks to you.


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your pumpkin, I cried when I read your message.
I hope you feel better soon, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Im so sorry


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry, and only hope that a little of your pain goes away as we all are sharing it with you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is heartwrenching. I'm so sorry you have lost your Pumpkin. There is a special bond that even death cannot break. You'll never forget your special friend. I hope that some day a needy kitten will help to heal a broken heart. God bless.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP Pumpkin


----------



## KatyKat31 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks everyone. It does help to have people who understand.

Just an update, as I was vacuuming today and went to empty out the canister, it was all orange fur. It was a sweet moment though because my new kitty who is named Blue( it's what he comes to most often) gave it a sniff and started purring.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That _was_ a special moment.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, Pumpkin was giving Blue the thumbs up. I am sorry about the loss of your dear one. I know how hard it hurts, but I am glad that you have all of those wonderful memories to look back on to help you move forward.


----------

